# Webcam encore et toujours / skype



## padme64 (25 Avril 2007)

Bonsoir,
J'ai enfin investit dans une webcam pour mon G4 (10.3.9). Mon choix s'est port&#233; vers le mod&#232;le Hercules Deluxe. J'aurai aim&#233; vous annoncer que pour environ 20 Euros tout va bien, mais non&#8230; en plus je n'y connais pas grand chose. J'ai donc install&#233; Macam (0.9.1) avec succ&#232;s. La webcam est reconnue par leur logiciel, photo et vid&#233;o OK mais pas de son. Je vais dans skype (actuellement 2.0.0.6) dans les pref, une cam est reconnue mais il n'y a pas d'image.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une id&#233;e  me soumettre ?


----------



## CBi (26 Avril 2007)

padme64 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> J'ai enfin investit dans une webcam pour mon G4 (10.3.9). Mon choix s'est porté vers le modèle Hercules Deluxe. J'aurai aimé vous annoncer que pour environ 20 Euros tout va bien, mais non en plus je n'y connais pas grand chose. J'ai donc installé Macam (0.9.1) avec succès. La webcam est reconnue par leur logiciel, photo et vidéo OK mais pas de son. Je vais dans skype (actuellement 2.0.0.6) dans les pref, une cam est reconnue mais il n'y a pas d'image.
> Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée  me soumettre ?



J'ai le même problème avec une Samsung Pleomax. La caméra fonctionne parfaitement avec le logiciel Macam, elle est reconnue par Skype et iChat (avec ichat usb) mais avec image noire.


----------



## illicoo (29 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

je suis moi-même a la recherche d'une webcam,
la Webcam-Hercules-Deluxe est compatible ou non ?
sinon quelle webcam choisir avec une définition  de +/- 1024 x 768 ou 1280 x 960 ?
et un modèle wifi ?

Merci
Bonne journée


----------



## Deleted member 36367 (30 Mai 2007)

Bonjour, ma soeur m'a donné sa 2nd webcam, une Logitech 10.0A
J'ai un IBook G4 mac os X 10.4.9 
J'ai installé macam 0.9.1, la cam fonctionne parfaitement avec macam
J'ai installé Skype 2.6.0.140
Le problème, c'est que je ne sais absolument pas comment activé ma webcam sur Skype, j'arrête pas de chercher et rien =( ... 

Merci de vos réponses pour le noble kéké que je suis =^^=


----------



## Deleted member 36367 (30 Mai 2007)

Finalement j'ai trouvé comment activer la caméra, mais le problème c'est que quand j'appuye sur le bouton ça ne fait rien, de l'autre côté la webcam marche très bien... =/

(s'cuse pour le double post)


----------



## padme64 (31 Mai 2007)

J'ai, non sans mal réussi à tout mettre en route. Grâce aux conseils donnés sur le forum skype j'ai mis Quick Time à jour, et magic ça marche.
Une fois skype ouvert, aller dans les pref / vidéo pour vérifier si la cam est prise en compte.
Après quelques vaines tentatives avec un ami, une personne de ce forum a pris contact avec moi pour faire des essais en direct. Résultat mon G4 (400Mhz) est trop faible pour gérer de la vidéo donc l'image est très saccadée et parfois le son saute, j'entends mon contact, mais lui ne m'entend plus.
D'autre part, quand tu cliques (une seule fois) sur l'îcone bleue de la vidéo attend un peu, ça peut prendre qlq instants avant de se mettre en route. Et quand tu a Skype de lancé n'ouvre pas macam, l'ordi ne peut comprendre 2 flux vidéo (si j'ai bien tout compris).

En résumé, la webcam Hercules Deluxe fonctionne très bien sous Mac avec Skype, ensuite tout dépend de ton ordi.


----------



## illicoo (1 Juin 2007)

Bonsoir a tous,

Je viens d'installer la Hercules deluxe,

Bilan pas de son !
je suis allé dans les prefs systeme>son>entrée
 l'entrée de son USB camera est visible

et j'ai un message:
Le volume d'entrée n'est pas réglable sur le périphérique sélectionné
sinon j'ai bien l'image mais il faut faire la netteté sur l'objectif qui comporte un pas de vis !

Voilà ou on en est ce soir !


----------



## SamGo666 (11 Septembre 2007)

illicoo a dit:


> Bonsoir a tous,
> 
> Je viens d'installer la Hercules deluxe,
> 
> ...



Pareil pour moi avec la webcam de MobilityLab TalkCam MX6 AF
Je n'ai pas de message d'erreur, l'image est parfaite, je reçoie la vidéo et le son de mes contacts, mais le son de mon côté ne fonctionne pas. Aussi bien sur Skype, iChat, aMSN (c'est normal), Adium....etc 
J'ai même téléchargé iChatUSBCam2.0 qui ne m'est d'aucune utilité.
Et vivement que Mercury incorpore le son à la visioconférence (ce qui n'est pas très utile sans son).
J'espère que quelqu'un a une solution


----------



## illicoo (11 Septembre 2007)

bonsoir,

Je suis allé a la FNAC digitale aujourd'hui pour me racheter une nouvelle webcam,
et un spécialiste MAC (celui a lunette....) m'a déconseillé d'acheter une webcam car aucune actuellement n'est reconnue par la 10.4.10 ?
je n'ai pas d'autres infos la dessus ????
On voit bien qu'il y a un manque et pas un fabricant se penche sur le problème ?
je sais que Macway a sorti son propre modèle:
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/67...ro-13-m-pixels-blanc-usb-mac-os-9x-et-pc.html

si vous avez des infos sur ce problème de compatibilité ?

illicoo


----------



## SamGo666 (12 Septembre 2007)

Petite interrogation :
Pourquoi des webcam sont vendues avec une inscription désignant la compatibilité avec mac si ce n'est pas le cas ???

Sinon, en branchant un micro (avec prise jack) en plus de la webcam, le problème serait-il résolu ?


----------



## illicoo (12 Septembre 2007)

En fait il y en a très peu de compatible,
et même si Mac est écrit sur la boite cela peu très bien de pas fonctionner c'est un problème système,
on perd régulièrement des fonctions d'un système a un autre,
problème de pilote d'imprimante, SCSI......

illicoo


----------



## SamGo666 (12 Septembre 2007)

Donc aucune solution pour le moment !
Avec la webcam de macway le son fonctionne ?


----------



## espace (13 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Après avoir beaucoup hésité sur l'achat d'une webcam qui marche enfin pour mon vieux G4
et parcouru depuis plusieurs semaine différent forum
je viens d'acquérir une quickcam pro 5000 de logitech à la fnac 49,90 euro.Pour les vendeurs de nantes, elle n est pas compatible. 
Elle marche très bien (reconnu directement) par ICHAT et Skype.:rateau: 
Bonne journée


----------



## le_GG (13 Septembre 2007)

mes parents on cette webcam et elle fonctionne très bien sur leur imac de 2005 ... son et couleur ...
j'ai mis la photo car je ne connais pas la ref.


----------



## SamGo666 (16 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour 
Donc en conclusion, si on peut en faire une, il n'y en a pas. 
Sauf d'avoir la chance de tomber sur une webcam qui veut bien être reconnu par Mac, ou d'en acheter une chez Mac (comme celle en photo ci-dessus) !
Donc ma webcam qui, à juste titre, était un cadeau, ne m'est de plus aucune utilité ! 
C'est bien ça ?


----------



## nariel (26 Octobre 2007)

le_GG a dit:


> mes parents on cette webcam et elle fonctionne tr&#232;s bien sur leur imac de 2005 ... son et couleur ...
> j'ai mis la photo car je ne connais pas la ref.


Cette webcam est la webcam isight d'Apple
Pour l'activer dans skype, il faut, avant m&#234;me d'appeler un contact, aller dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de Skype ->vid&#233;o et cocher la case "activer la vid&#233;o"
Je connais au moins deux personnes qui utilisent un autre type de webcam sur leur PB et elles fonctionnent! C'est un probl&#232;me de configuration du logiciel que vous utilisez.
Pour le son, il suffit d'aller dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me, puis->mat&#233;riel->son
Ensuite s&#233;lectionner "entr&#233;e" et choisir "microphone interne".
Puis "sortie" et "casque d'&#233;coute"(si vous en utilisez un; dans le cas contraire, en d&#233;branchant le casque, le son sortira automatiquement par les haut-parleurs internes)


----------

